# Peak Experiences...have you had them?



## lilannie868 (Apr 26, 2007)

Has there ever been a time in your life when you are completely social anxiety free? I have noticed that I will be depressed and socially anxious for about 3 weeks out of the month, but there is usually one week that my mind is clear and I can socialize perfectly normal. I feel really good about myself and think "wow, i am over this condition!" however it only lasts at most 2 weeks and then i am back to being depressed and anxious.

Let me know what you guys think...or if this kind of thing happens to you


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Yeah, my anxiety/mood is a roller coaster. For me getting enough sleep is very important to evening out.


----------



## lilannie868 (Apr 26, 2007)

so people with social anxiety do not feel socially anxious all of time?


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

It's always there, but sometimes it's less


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

it comes and goes. its mostly 'on' though. there are rare occassions where I feel 'normal' but these moments don't ever last too long..


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

There was a time in my life when I was relatively 'anxiety-free', highly functioning and independent. But then, at that time, I didn't know what SA was. So, I never had a 'hey, I'm over this' moment. 

One thing that I've learned is that anxiety will always be there... it's how you deal with it that makes the difference.


----------



## Nutnutnut (Jun 2, 2007)

I feel anxiety-free when home with my parents - no anxiety at all. 

When I'm with less familiar family, it take me some time to warm up, but I usually come along well. 

Or sometimes if I drink, after a while, most of the anxiety is gone, no matter who is with me.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm so sorry, lilannie868. I get it on and off too. I wonder why is that. I don't know. Anyway hope you experience more of the good and less of the bad. Yeah? I hope so!


----------



## lilannie868 (Apr 26, 2007)

Its alright...its only been happening in the last year or so, maybe its a sign that i'm slowly recovering...i hope!


----------



## phob33 (Mar 31, 2007)

Or, if you're a woman, it could be hormones - honest!! Just before a monthly my anxiety would sky-rocket. You may want to track that.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Only if I'm alone and at the beach or in the bush, and listening to music can help.


----------



## uskidsknow (Feb 6, 2007)

I started feeling socially anxious when I was about 7, so all the time before that was fine. Whenever I'm around my family and no one else, I feel great. It gives me hope that maybe I can be normal.


----------



## Kneeko (Jun 3, 2007)

lilannie868 said:


> Has there ever been a time in your life when you are completely social anxiety free? I have noticed that I will be depressed and socially anxious for about 3 weeks out of the month, but there is usually one week that my mind is clear and I can socialize perfectly normal. I feel really good about myself and think "wow, i am over this condition!" however it only lasts at most 2 weeks and then i am back to being depressed and anxious.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think...or if this kind of thing happens to you


Yes, there is actually a branch of psychology written by Abraham Maslow about them. During it your are so expressive and uninhibited that you honestly don't care what anyone thinks or says cause your in the "moment"


----------



## lilannie868 (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow thanks Kneeko. Now that you mention it, I do remember learning about peak experiences in my psych classes. The part that I don't understand is that Maslow says that peak experiences are limited to the self actualized. Seeing that I suffer from social anxiety, I don't believe that I have reached Self-Actualization in Maslow's Hierarchy of Needs.
However, I do sometimes think that the only reason that I'm not "good" around people is because i'm an introvert. Maybe this is just a fact that I need to accept in order to feel ok.

Here's the Link if anyone wants to read about it.
http://www.themystica.com/mystica/artic ... ences.html


----------



## geeky (Jan 12, 2007)

No such thing for me. I'm feeling stable social anxiety for over 8 years. It only get worse and worse. But I'm feeling good for the last 3 weeks. It's getting better day by day. But I'm not so very sure that it will last long. If it ends soon, I'll have my first peak experience then.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I have no problems with people I am around a lot. I get anxious and nervous though when I interact with people I don't know.


----------

